# Recherche nouveau RSS Reader hors ligne



## Thalantas (21 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Heureux propriétaire d'un nouvel iPad 32gb depuis peu et grand fan de RSS je recherche un remplaçant à Byline. C'est un super RSS Reader hors ligne car il enregistre la totalité des pages des RSS rendant la lecture hors ligne un véritable plaisir. 
Cependant Byline vieilli et n'est plus développé...

J'ai pu tester Reeder, mais il ne garde rien que le flux RSS et ses images...

À la limite si un reader pouvait aux moins garder les versions readability/instapaper de chaque RSS, je veux bien tester...

Pour l'instant j'ai test et je suis déçu par:
Flipboard
Pulse
Google flux
Perfect RSS Reader
Reeder

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Lauange (23 Juillet 2012)

Hello 

As tu essayé cela : Pocket (Formerly Read It Later)


----------



## Thalantas (25 Juillet 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> As tu essayé cela : Pocket (Formerly Read It Later)



Merci mais, malheureusement Pocket est sûre le même secteur qu'instagram et Readability. Les ne font pas dans les RSS, Juste dans la lectures articles hors ligne que l'on a *sélectionné. * Ça implique donc qu'on est déjà lu ses RSS donc pas bon pour moi


----------

